# Favourite Christmas Song



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

The old Brenda Lee tune Rockin’ Around the Christmas Tree is one of them for me. Also really like The Rosettes, Sleigh Ride and Mariah Carey’s All I Want for Christmas is You. There’s actually a bunch more I like but these are standouts for me.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Merle Haggard's _If We Make It Through December_


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

LanceT said:


> The old Brenda Lee tune Rockin’ Around the Christmas Tree is one of them for me. Also really like The Rosettes, Sleigh Ride and Mariah Carey’s All I Want for Christmas is You. There’s actually a bunch more I like but these are standouts for me.


One of the few xmas tunes I like. The Lou Ann Barton cover is faithful to the original, but Miss Lou has some danger in her voice,


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

One of my favourite Christmas albums is George Strait - "Merry Christmas Strait To You"







.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Michael Buble version of Blue Christmas is mine. Love the rag time/swing band backing. It's friggin' awesome!!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

"Do You Hear What I Hear"


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

I love everything from Vince Guaraldi's Charlie Brown Christmas.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Willie Nelson's Pretty Paper
George Strait's Christmas Cookies
Buck Owens' Santa Looked Alot like Daddy


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

I play 19 Christmas songs solo fingerstyle, and decided to learn a new one now. Ave Maria will be next but there are so many that I love that it's hard to pick no pun untended. Upgrading my Canon in D to include the riffs in Christmas Canon too. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I _may_ be playing organ Chistmas morning with a cantor at the Catholic church. I asked the cantor to choose her favourite songs and she did. Checked what we played (with a choir) last Christmas and it was the same songs in the same order. Perfect.

Adeste Fidelis
What Child Is This
Silent Night
Joy to the World

Now the question is: will there be a mass on Christmas morning at all…


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Doug Gifford said:


> I _may_ be playing organ Chistmas morning with a cantor at the Catholic church. I asked the cantor to choose her favourite songs and she did. Checked what we played (with a choir) last Christmas and it was the same songs in the same order. Perfect.
> 
> Adeste Fidelis
> What Child Is This
> ...


I'm not trying to scare you but the only time I was nervous about playing was when I was asked to play the church organ at a nieces wedding about 40 years ago. Hmmm, I wonder if their still married?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Anything of Sarah McLaughlin's first Christmas LP (Wintersong) Blue Rodeo's, or Colin James'. Garth Brooks' second one..._The Magic of Christmas_ (I think) was a go-to for a while. 

Currently BR's "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" is my personal fav.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm particularly fond of this one:


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

I just picked this album up and it’s great.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

Guitar101 said:


> I'm not trying to scare you but the only time I was nervous about playing was when I was asked to play the church organ at a nieces wedding about 40 years ago. Hmmm, I wonder if their still married?


Not scared. It's my steadiest gig. I can't think of a way I'd rather spend Christmas morning than playing a really nice pipe organ accompanying an excellent singer in a great acoustic space for people who have been longing for just what we'll be giving them.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Long live the 80's.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

@Distortion great choice. Awesome Christmas song.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Forgot to add the pic!







@cboutilier ,
Picked this up this year as well. Gonna agree with you. Love “if we make it through December”.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Sirius XM they turned channel 14 (usually Coffee House) into "Acoustic Christmas". I've heard some fantastic versions of old favorites. 

Always loved Norah's voice, but can't get enough of the oldie vibe of this one.


----------

